# Well I think it worked...



## Semper Fidelis

Let's hope not too much is messed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay

Thanks for your hard work, Rich.

I just logged on, and I have to confess that I'm a bit overwhelmed with how different everything looks.


----------



## jw

It worked, but it asked for two-step verification a few more times than I thought necessary. Looking forward to some theme options, when leisurely feasible.


----------



## Jake

Looks good so far!

Edit: One thing I noticed is that links are dead, so you can no longer use Google to search (until a re-index) and links in forum posts will not work. I don't know if there is a way to fix this that would be worth it.


----------



## RobertBruce

Yowsers!

Looks good. Different - but I think I'll get used to it pretty quick.

Thanks for your diligence here!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Take getting used to; I posted a thread before I could find this.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Joshua said:


> It worked, but it asked for two-step verification a few more times than I thought necessary. Looking forward to some theme options, when leisurely feasible.


That was me being over-ambitious with some settings for the Admins and Mods. I disabled "Require Two-Step", although that's a good thing.

I have to fix the email system so that it uses my smtp because emails from the board are going to spam right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Also, search is re-indexing at the moment so it's going to not be complete for a while. I haven't tried re-integrating Google Search yet.


----------



## lynnie

Looks nice. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## jw

I can already tell that there will be some very handy features heretofore not known to us on the PB.


----------



## Tyrese

Looks great! I'm glad to see the thumbs up feature is gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese

Oh wait, there's a like feature. Never mind. Oh well, it still looks great!


----------



## earl40

Did we lose the option to see the most recent threads and how if there was a reply it got bummed to the top?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Looks good


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Look good! Actually, its pretty _awesome_.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

earl40 said:


> Did we lose the option to see the most recent threads and how if there was a reply it got bummed to the top?


No. There's a new posts feature. I've been working since dawn on this so I'm going to have to quit for a while. Hopefully nothing is seriously amiss with respect to permissions and what not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Nice!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Looks like Tapatalk works.


----------



## Frosty

Well done!


----------



## Parakaleo

Thanks, Rich! Very nice. I'm sure I can figure out a way to make the "New Posts" page the default. Maybe I'll also learn how to set up notifications where I get emailed or something when someone responds to a comment of mine.


----------



## fredtgreco

Semper Fidelis said:


> Looks like Tapatalk works.


I can't login via Tapatalk. It keeps telling me there is a user/password error.


----------



## fredtgreco

I guess the problem was the Tapatalk login not the PB


----------



## Branson

Looks great! Thanks Rich!


----------



## MW

Thankyou for all your hard work, Rich.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Yes indeed! Thank you!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I'm skeptical of new things (surprise); but this must be how you feel like when you get a new car to replace your late 1980s model. This is really superior to what we had.


----------



## JOwen

Like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parakaleo

Looks a lot better on mobile! I can actually read the forum without turning my phone sideways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward

Looks nice, but is there going to be a cheat sheet made available (or is there one that I haven't found yet?) 

Adding a comment is straightforward, but I still haven't figured out how to tie it to an existing comment (the old 'quote' function).


----------



## Parakaleo

I see we can now "like" instead of "find helpful". And it is not anonymous!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fredtgreco

Edward said:


> Looks nice, but is there going to be a cheat sheet made available (or is there one that I haven't found yet?)
> 
> Adding a comment is straightforward, but I still haven't figured out how to tie it to an existing comment (the old 'quote' function).


It looks like you click the "+Quote" button, and then click the "insert quote" button that shows up. I don't know how to do a single quote, but this would work well for multiple quotes as well.


----------



## Steve Curtis

Like others have said, it is a LOT different and will take some getting used to, but I'm sure it will prove to be very good indeed, once we scale the learning curve.

It also looks as if generic avatars (as opposed to uploaded photos) didn't make the transition - maybe now we'll get to see the faces of those with whom we're communicating (unless, like Edward, you upload a picture of a dog! )


----------



## fredtgreco

fredtgreco said:


> It looks like you click the "+Quote" button, and then click the "insert quote" button that shows up. I don't know how to do a single quote, but this would work well for multiple quotes as well.


You don't need to always use the multi-quote. Clicking "Reply" on a previous post automatically quotes it.


----------



## VictorBravo

fredtgreco said:


> I don't know how to do a single quote, but this would work well for multiple quotes as well.



Fred, if you simply highlight the portion you want to quote, it gives you a drop down option to quote it.

Then you go through the "insert quote" procedure.


----------



## VictorBravo

fredtgreco said:


> You don't need to always use the multi-quote. Clicking "Reply" on a previous post automatically quotes it.



Cross-posting, I see. I was just going to say this.


----------



## fredtgreco

Yes, but your highlighting method allows for a partial quote!

Does anyone know if there are alternative themes?


----------



## Steve Curtis

Not a big deal, but I also notice that there is not a button at the end of a page to go to the top of the page (unless I am missing something...)

Ah! I see I was missing something - there is a "top" button on the dark blue navigation bar at the bottom of the page...


----------



## ZackF

Parakaleo said:


> I see we can now "like" instead of "find helpful". And it is not anonymous!



That's how the old board was.


----------



## arapahoepark

Feels.....weird.....

But I can't complain. Thank you Rich for being such a wonderful caretaker of the board and gives us a platform to talk about real, Godly, theology! You're underappreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I like the new look.


----------



## Tyrese

Parakaleo said:


> I see we can now "like" instead of "find helpful". And it is not anonymous!



Personally, I didn't like the 'find helpful' feature for several reasons that I won't mention. At first I thought the whole thing was done away with but then I noticed the 'like' feature. I think it would be better without the 'like' feature, but it's better than the thumbs up because (as you mentioned) you can now see who's clicking like every time their favorite guy comments on the board. Now there's nothing wrong with that, but I do remember some time ago there was a guy that joined the board and he was posting these outrageous liberal comments. I mean he was flat out denying the bible on a number of issues. I think he was removed becuase his comments disappeared after a while, but I couldn't believe how many guys were finding his posts 'helpful.' At least now we can know who those guys are if that ever happened again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2ndViolinist

This looks great! Thanks for all you do to maintain these boards.


----------



## BlueVark

Great effort on the update...thank you very much.


----------



## SolaScriptura

As an FYI... in my settings page it shows me as a chaplain in Stuttgart, Germany... I tried to update that info, but when I attempted to save it gave me an error message to put something in all the required fields. I've gone through 3 times verifying that something is in the required fields... and it won't update. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Possibly nothing; moderators cannot either; reported to Rich.


SolaScriptura said:


> What am I doing wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco

SolaScriptura said:


> As an FYI... in my settings page it shows me as a chaplain in Stuttgart, Germany... I tried to update that info, but when I attempted to save it gave me an error message to put something in all the required fields. I've gone through 3 times verifying that something is in the required fields... and it won't update. What am I doing wrong?


Did you check the boxes also? There is at least one required field that is a checkbox. That upended me for a bit.


----------



## VictorBravo

fredtgreco said:


> Did you check the boxes also? There is at least one required field that is a checkbox. That upended me for a bit.



That's right. Older users did not have to fill in information that we require now. 

You need to make sure the "Exceptions to Confessional Standards" box is filled in and to check the box "I promise I will not advocate un-Confessional views."


----------



## au5t1n

Anyone else keep getting logged out suddenly a few minutes after signing in, even when having checked the box to stay signed in? I am not clearing cookies or anything of that nature. It will happen just from clicking on the home page or leaving a thread.


----------



## SolaScriptura

VictorBravo said:


> That's right. Older users did not have to fill in information that we require now.
> 
> You need to make sure the "Exceptions to Confessional Standards" box is filled in and to check the box "I promise I will not advocate un-Confessional views."



Ah, that did it... I assumed I could leave the "Exceptions to Confessional Standards" field blank if I didn't have any exceptions. By putting "None" in the field, it accepted the update. Thanks!


----------



## Afterthought

au5t1n said:


> Anyone else keep getting logged out suddenly a few minutes after signing in, even when having checked the box to stay signed in? I am not clearing cookies or anything of that nature. It will happen just from clicking on the home page or leaving a thread.


Yes, that would happen to me on the site before we migrated (I was using Chrome; don't know what would happen on other browsers). It hasn't happened to me on this new one yet.


----------



## Edward

Another couple of questions for my betters.

1) Is the number of posts displayed anywhere?

2) Does the like button add to the number of posts? In the old days when names were appended, it did. Now that the names are back....


----------



## Pilgrim

Edward said:


> Another couple of questions for my betters.
> 
> 1) Is the number of posts displayed anywhere?
> 
> 2) Does the like button add to the number of posts? In the old days when names were appended, it did. Now that the names are back....



The number of posts is displayed when you click a member's avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura

Is there a way to customize/personalize the color scheme as in previous versions of the site?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

SolaScriptura said:


> Is there a way to customize/personalize the color scheme as in previous versions of the site?


Ben,

There are numerous skins available ($$) that no doubt will be looked into once the dust settles. Stay tuned.


----------



## Jack K

It looks nice, Rich, and the functionality is impressive for having migrated so recently. Kudos for a job well done!

The only thing I miss, so far, is the ability to read the first line in a thread's opening post by hovering over the thread title. That was a real time-saver on the old site.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Jack K said:


> The only thing I miss, so far, is the ability to read the first line in a thread's opening post by hovering over the thread title. That was a real time-saver on the old site.


That feature works even better here. You should see a large bubble appear with content from the opening post when you hover over a thread title in a particular forum.


----------



## Jack K

Okay, I see that feature now, but only when using one of my three browsers. I guess I need to update my other browsers.


----------



## Shane2336

I'm pretty new to PB, but I did join under the old format. From what I can tell, BRAVO Good Sir!


----------



## Ed Walsh

Greetings,

What about putting in the code that lets the scripture reference text appear when you hover over the reference, E.g., John 3:16


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I fixed the SSL issue. Thankfully the new forum software supports SSL properly so we won't be having that nightmare any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Jack K said:


> Okay, I see that feature now, but only when using one of my three browsers. I guess I need to update my other browsers.


Set your browsers to allow popups and javascript to run on this site (not all sites). That may help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> That feature works even better here. You should see a large bubble appear with content from the opening post when you hover over a thread title in a particular forum.


Funny - it was working for me on Chrome (I have the latest) but now it is not. It works on Firefox. Any idea what could be going on with Chrome?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Fred,
I am using Chrome and it works. You might try refreshing the page using the F5 key. Some machines require another key to access F5. This forces the browser to re-query the server and refresh the page.


----------



## fredtgreco

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Fred,
> I am using Chrome and it works. You might try refreshing the page using the F5 key. Some machines require another key to access F5. This forces the browser to re-query the server and refresh the page.


No such luck. I refreshed and refreshed using Shift + Reload. still no popups on Chrome.

Using Version 55.0.2883.87 m (64-bit)


----------



## fredtgreco

Does not work with Edge either. Or IE.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

fredtgreco said:


> Does not work with Edge either. Or IE.


Weird. It's working for me just fine.


----------



## fredtgreco

Semper Fidelis said:


> Weird. It's working for me just fine.


Yes. It is weird. It worked just fine for me yesterday. I'm going to reboot my PC to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

fredtgreco said:


> Does not work with Edge either. Or IE.


Try deleting only the puritanboard cookies from your browsers. After deleting them close the browser, restart and login. Does it work now?
Also check the settings for the site in Chrome. Do this by clicking the icon in the Chrome address bar next to the url when viewing the site. The icon may look like a padlock or something. In the dropdown Allow notifications, popups, Javascript, and Flash.


----------



## fredtgreco

Completely weird! A reboot and now it works on Chrome AND Edge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Chrome's background caching likely the culprit. I clear my cache daily to keep things fresh.


----------



## Edward

fredtgreco said:


> Completely weird! A reboot and now it works on Chrome AND Edge!



But does it still work with Firefox? 

Took me about 4 tries to get the quote to work on this one. It may be user error.


----------



## Steve Curtis

Edward said:


> 2) Does the like button add to the number of posts? In the old days when names were appended, it did. Now that the names are back....



Ah! Maybe that's how so many of you got such high post counts!


----------



## Edward

Just noticed that it appears that I had to re-join P&G and the Pub.


----------



## JimmyH

I went to PB this morning on tapatalk and had to log in. Worked fine. Just home from this mornings service and on Chrome, had to log in of course, but it is working fine so far. Just checked on this PC and now I can also log in on Firefox ! Thanks for a job well done !


----------



## Peairtach

Whatever you've done to the website, Rich, the Tapatalk version is now much more straightforward In my humble opinion. The old Tapatalk of a few years back was very elegant but this is much more elegant than what we've had until you rejigged the website. Thanks.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh

Ed Walsh said:


> What about putting in the code that lets the scripture reference text appear when you hover over the reference, E.g., John 3:16



Just a second request for the Bible verse display code. Sorry, but I don't remember who I sent the code to the last time for use in the old forum.


----------

